

Ask HN: Using 'Daytimer' in a dot-com name? - captaincrunch

Would it be bad (legally) if someone were to use 'Daytimer' in a dot-com name, seeing as this word/phrase is made up from a company name?
======
frossie
I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on HN, but Daytimer is not a dictionary
word, so you're threading on thin ice.

Does the dot-com actually have to do something with Daytimer? I mean, is this
a "Daytimer-sucks.com" kind of situation, or a completely different context?

~~~
captaincrunch
its more of a planner type of site for a niche market...

------
michael_dorfman
I wouldn't even consider it.

If I were going to consider it, though, I'd talk to a lawyer, like
immediately.

